# bilge pump blowing fuses



## mauidan15 (Feb 12, 2002)

So as the title says the bilge pump keeps blowing fuses, the wiring is getting wet so should I just try to rewire it, or install a new one?


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

What kind of pump? How old? 

Very likely, you should replace the pump. But, before you do, you might cut the wires close to the pump, connect them to a good 12vdc source, and see if the pump spins OK. If not, replace it.

And, this time, be darned sure to wire it so bilge water won't get to the connections. And, be sure the wire is of adequate size (larger than you think it ought to be), and is properly fused.

Bill


----------



## mauidan15 (Feb 12, 2002)

No telling how old the pump is but it does work for a short amount of time and then just shorts out. Also anyone have any experience with bilge pumps w/out float switches?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You might also check the bilge pump strainer to see if it's clogged.


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

When I got my boat, the bilge pump kept blowing fuses. There was a small seed stuck in the impeller. Ironically, shortly after that, the switch on that same pump failed. I replaced that switch and the new one failed. I ended up replacing the whole shooting match with a Rule-Mate® Automated pump. It has a sensor that detects the water level rise and continues to run for a few seconds after the water level drops which makes it go longer between cycles. So far, I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Dan, I would remove the pump (unmount it) and remove the wiring. Then test the pump all by itself, with an ammeter (multimeter) to see howmuch power it is drawing. It is possible the motor is shot and is drawing too much current, in which case you trash it. (Bilge pumps seem to work for one or two years and then go belly-up no matter what you do.) It is also possible that the pump overheated, or picked up some debris, and it is jamming, and that's why it is drawing too much current. If you can clean out something that is making it jam--that might be all it needs.

But as to the wiring...that's pretty much simple. With or without the complications of switches and floats, what you need to a good waterproof connection to the pump (and for some reason, pump makers always supply cheap short wires so the connection is underwater) and from there a good run back to the power.

Cleanoff the wires, cutoff any black/green rotted wire. If they have gotten damp all the way back to the pump--throw it out. If you've got clean wire, splice it to the power leads using adhesive-filled crimps, and heat set the adhesive. That is a waterproof connection by itself, but since this is critical, test that it works, and then overwrap with 'self amalgamating butyl tape" or self-amalgamating silicone tape. Wrap is neatly and generously over the whole splice (degrease the splice and wire with alcohol first) and in 48 hours the tape becomes one solid mass--waterproof.

With that double waterproof splice and coating, you won't have to worry about the wires going bad. Just the anual pump failure/burnout, which always seems to happen. 

Personally, I like the idea of using a small bilge pump all the way down in the bilge to suck up the first/last few drops. Runs frequently, can use a small hose so not much dribbles back. Then, mounted two inches higher up, you install the damage control pump--so it never really gets wet, or turns on, unless there is a real problem. That means the small cheap pump does all the routine work, and costs less to replace every time it goes out.


----------



## Rockter (Sep 11, 2006)

I certainly would no cut the wires close to the pump. What an invitation for salt water to get in there.
It sounds very much like the motor is drawing too much current.

They can last a long time.... 15 years+ and counting, and 10 years+ and counting for my two.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

The impeller could be jammed and it is overloading the motor. Plus it could just be old and worn out also... a myriad of reasons... just track it down. And if all else fails replace the whole unit.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Buy a new one! cheapest insurance you can buy...also replace your fuse it my be worn out and tripping prematurely ..I have had a few go bad they are just like any other mechanical/electrical device in wet environments

Im a bilge pump freak...I have 4 on-board...3 electric and one manual...one of the electric is manually switched and big...the other 2 are auto switched one mounted slightly higher with an audible alarm ...


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Unless the pump has a built in float switch the back-up pump does not have to be mounted higher than the primary only the float switch. If you mount the pump higher than the "off" point of its float switch it will not turn off.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Already handled accordingly..

My bilge is different then most with a separate small extra deep depression which will only house one pump and switch..

The third big pump is under the engine


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

You can tell allot about a man by the way he keeps his bilge. very nice Rain


----------



## CapitainMike (Apr 10, 2011)

mauidan15 said:


> So as the title says the bilge pump keeps blowing fuses, the wiring is getting wet so should I just try to rewire it, or install a new one?


Please be more precise what wiring is getting wet and where.

What is the make of the pump

What is the size of the fuse you are using

Is there a recommended fuse size for that pump

Are you using a float switch

What are the amps of the pump


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

Stillraining said:


> Buy a new one! cheapest insurance you can buy...also replace your fuse it my be worn out and tripping prematurely ..I have had a few go bad they are just like any other mechanical/electrical device in wet environments
> 
> Im a bilge pump freak...I have 4 on-board...3 electric and one manual...one of the electric is manually switched and big...the other 2 are auto switched one mounted slightly higher with an audible alarm ...


I am a bilge pump freak too. I don't even have one, manual or electric, but then neither do any of the other Etap owners! I do of course have a sponge and a bucket, as we all do.

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## cruisingdream (Feb 7, 2007)

3 year old thread


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Not any more!


----------



## CapitainMike (Apr 10, 2011)

GaryHLucas said:


> I am a bilge pump freak too. I don't even have one, manual or electric, but then neither do any of the other Etap owners! I do of course have a sponge and a bucket, as we all do.
> 
> Gary H. Lucas


You ETAP owners keep on about unsinkable that's really great but I think you have missed the point here. If you get holed below the water line you have to keep your batteries dry for obvious reasons and if there is no wind you are relying on your engine

I have 4 working bilge pumps, fore peak 1 manual. 1 saloon auto and manual plus float switch, 2 in the engine bilge auto with sensor its the deepest bilge in the boat and a spare pump and float switch.

If it starts to come in you got to get it out fast and a bucket is not a good idea.


----------



## smeyers18 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Gunk in the bilge*

I had the same issue with my bilge pump just now and it turned out, as far as I know, to be a little hard chunk left over from last years projects that was sitting directly under the impeller in the base of the bilge pump. I'm assuming it fell out when I removed the top of the pump to see what was going on. Lesson I learned is to look for the physical culprit first before going after a potential electrical issue.

Scott
Currently cruising down the Leeward Islands. Check us out at... Windtraveler or on Facebook at... Windtraveler | Facebook


----------



## CapitainMike (Apr 10, 2011)

Put a stainless strainer round it and clean it regularly. its some thing that should be carried out on a regular basis'


----------



## Captainbdog (Jun 14, 2021)

mauidan15 said:


> So as the title says the bilge pump keeps blowing fuses, the wiring is getting wet so should I just try to rewire it, or install a new one?


I have had some pumps blow fuses. Either the pump motor is bad, overheating and putting too large of a load on the fuse, or the wiring is getting wet. This will create the short circuit and cause the fuse to blow


----------



## Captainbdog (Jun 14, 2021)

mauidan15 said:


> So as the title says the bilge pump keeps blowing fuses, the wiring is getting wet so should I just try to rewire it, or install a new one?


If your pump is bad, get a new pump with the auto float switch, especially if you leave your boat in the water unattended. Secondly, when you install the new pump with float switch, and wire the new pump, be sure and seal the contacts on the wiring so your pumps wires do not get wet and cause a blown fuse. I recommend watching a YouTube video that will show you how to do this. Hope this was helpful in getting you back out to sea


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

This thread is over 10 years old. Hopefully the OP solved the problem by now. Check dates Captain before posting replies.


----------

